# [S] Ravenwing Taskforsk Box In plastic still!



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

hey there guys, I have a raven wing task force box for sale. i have some other bits and pieces. Proabaly another 3 or so bikes on sprue. i can throw that it there too for some extra money. Im looking to sell the box for 80 ( i paid 90) PM me! ima check how many other bikes i got..


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

Alright got a lil more than i thought! I have the box plus an extra 10 bikes with regualr bodies and such, then another 2-3 large raven wing accesorry ones 2 of them have everything on them the others have like maybe 10 pieces taken off in total.. i can do all that lot for another 100! Offer me


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

Lets negotiate


----------

